# Asian Cooking



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

It's something I like to do. Best to do all the prep work first because it usually comes together very fast.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I really like this guy. He had/has a TV show and a number of books. Every recipe I've tried has been good, especially a shrimp and scallop stir-fry and Peking Duck.









Martin Yan's Invitation to Chinese Cooking: Yan, Martin: 9781579595043: Amazon.com: Books


Martin Yan's Invitation to Chinese Cooking [Yan, Martin] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Martin Yan's Invitation to Chinese Cooking



www.amazon.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What have you made, Jim?

Catfish





__





martin yan, youtube - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

WB, I found that out the hard way, I didn't prep everything first, what a disaster. lol 
Another thing I found out, it is one heck of a mess to clean up. lol

Hey Nik, good to see you. What a small world, I am a fan of Martin Yan, he flat out knows his stuff. 

John is also a fan of his, as matter fact, John just made me a slicer cleaver that is patterned off of
Martin Yan's knife. I still need to thin it down and sharpen it, but the shape and size is perfect.

Speaking of catfish, I need to get some out of the freezer for tonight, that sounds like a good supper.

Here is another one of my favorite cooks, she is making one of my favorite dishes in this video.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yan can cook is/was a good show. He's not on PBS here anymore or anything I can get. Big Jim I keep on hand a quart of soy sauce, quart of toasted sesame seed oil a quart or more rice wine vinegar and several bottles of Shaoxing wine or a light Sherry and cornstarch with of course some white sugar for making sauces. Equal parts soy, sesame, vinegar, 2 parts wine and 1 part sugar if needed. Mix cornstarch with equal part water, put liquid in and bring to boil add cornstarch mixture and stir till thickened. Won't be very thick, just enough to make a light coat on the veggies.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Yan can cook is/was a good show. He's not on PBS here anymore or anything I can get. Big Jim I keep on hand a quart of soy sauce, quart of toasted sesame seed oil a quart or more rice wine vinegar and several bottles of Shaoxing wine or a light Sherry and cornstarch with of course some white sugar for making sauces. Equal parts soy, sesame, vinegar, 2 parts wine and 1 part sugar if needed. Mix cornstarch with equal part water, put liquid in and bring to boil add cornstarch mixture and stir till thickened. Won't be very thick, just enough to make a light coat on the veggies.


Thanks WB, I appreciate that, I have most of what you listed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Where have you been Jim?
with Asian cooking it’s easy if you do the prep work first,
chop all the ingredients first and separate them on a dish,
this way you can cook the things that need longer cooking
time like the onions…I just made shrimp and chicken chop
suey with onions, garlic, carrots, scallions, bock choy, cut up chicken,
some shrimp, and the sauce put together (in the small bowl)









then it goes fast …put it all together in the wok stir fry and serve.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

To me, there's such a difference in taste if you wok raw meat rather than cooked. To me it's the whole point.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

i wok-ed the cooked chicken cause I had it leftover from the night before.
the shrimp was raw.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> i wok-ed the cooked chicken cause I had it leftover from the night before.
> the shrimp was raw.


Well, I certainly don't cook as much as you. 😊

I just was trying these Korean BBQ Vegetable dumplings ( Nasoya) potstickers &
a bagged salad & thinking that maybe I could be a vegetarian. . .
I forgot there was bacon in the salad.

I'll be hungry in an hour!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That's the way I do it. All the prep then start cooking. Gad it can be done in minutes only if your wok is hot enough and you can move.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I have been trying to cook some of our favorite Asian foods. Since eating out has gotten so high. I bought a wok and an Asian slicer cleaver. I use this knife for just about everything other than having to have a small knife.
> I have even made egg rolls, so far, all have been eatable. lol
> 
> John has taught me a lot of things about Asian cooking and about kitchen utensils for cooking Asian foods. I am really enjoying this type of cooking so far. I still have a looooong way to go yet.
> When I first started, I thought about the cooking section here, maybe y'all are pretty good at Asian cooking.


Where is John?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

TK that looks so very goooood, there is no doubt that it was out of this world good.

Sorry, been goofing off lately. John is still around just taking a recess. lol

Last night I made some chicken fried rice and hot and sour soup. Got the soup a little too hot. lol, It was really good though. Talk about a mess, I don't see how cooks do it without making a big mess. Prep time is the biggest part of cooking, the cooking goes fast. John made a wok station that is the Rolls Royce of wok stations, it has a quick flame that is unreal, it will superheat a wok in seconds.

I have making egg rolls down pat, they are really good. Our deep fryer took out on the last few I made so a new one is on the way. I can't regulate the oil when deep frying in a skillet on the electric stove. A friend of mine sent me a Griswold skillet that is great for cooking but I just can't seem to get the oil temps to hit and stay at the right temps.

Tomorrow is smoked baby backs, Asian cooking needs a couple days' rest. lol, Next is learning Mexican cooking. I am having fun, except for the clean up. lol


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The Fry Daddy is a great fryer.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, I’m impressed with your Asian cooking. 👍


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, Joanne, coming from you that is really a compliment. 

At one time it was cheaper for us to eat out of all the things we really like, but now it isn't.
I am trying to learn how to cook all the things we love.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, have you seen my thread on banana bread filled with cheesecake? …I know you love banana bread and this was over the top delicious.👍
just to tease you, here it is 😄


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I am going to cry here, that is beautiful, THAT has GOT to be good. We will have to give that a go on our fat week. I do miss banana nut bread, and now with cream cheese, that has to be over the top good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it’s outrageous and I put nuts in it too.
I posted the recipe.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am still trying to cook Asian, Vietnam, and Chinese food. I have just about got the eggrolls down pretty good...except for the last batch. I was frying the ground pork that went in the eggrolls with the shrimp. I was cooking on wide open heat, so I was rushing to get it all together so it wouldn't burn. I knew it called for one tsp of oyster sauce and two TBSP sherry among other things. I got mixed up and in went two TBSP oyster sauce and I added a little too much Chinese Five Spice powder. It was NOT good. They were eatable but not good. 

I had several uncooked rolls left over, so I put them in the fridge overnight. Little did I know the wrappers would turn to mush overnight. Anyway, I tore them all apart and picked every single small piece of the pork out and made new rolls, deep fried them and they were really good. lol 

I do have all my ingredients in separate little cups, but the oyster sauce needs to be kept in the fridge so I just grabbed the bottle and put the wrong amount in the meat. A lesson well bought. lol Oh well such is life.

By the way, I made Judy a couple of coconut cream pies from scratch the other week, they turned out really good. They sure didn't do our low carb eating much good, but we do take a week each month that we just eat what we want. Hey, it works for us. I have lost 23 pounds so far, still have 43 more to go. lol


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@BigJim -
If you can, find a restaurant where you can see the Chinese chef & watch him. He will pull the wok back and forth over the fire. On & off. Actually, there probably are videos.

I'm glad you're cooking Chinese. I used to eat Chinese food for two or three weeks before any cardiac/lipid panel. My results were good!
I know it's cheating. . .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Go ahead and measure out your oyster sauce, won't hurt to leave the amount you need out of the frig for a few minutes.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik, there is a little Asian restaurant not far from here that I have watched cook some things, he is amazing to watch, fast has nothing on him. It is hard to tell what he is doing he is so fast. Also between cooking one thing, he will wash his wok so fast it is unreal. He will dip different things in the wok and then some ingredients. It doesn't take him but a very few moments and the meal is done, just blows me away. Sometimes when I cook Asian, it will take me literally hours, then an hour to clean up. The Asian cooks flat out have their act together for sure.

Thanks WB, I appreciate that.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Question, I am looking for a mandoline that does all, like slicing, grating, etc. Any suggestions on which one to buy. Also, can the blades be sharpened on one?

I have also been looking at a one cup coffee grinder/maker any suggestions there?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim…I did a quick Amazon search..this does it all including grating cheese.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is what I have for years and years…never wash it..or it will get rusty.
i did a search on Amazon.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This thread makes me hungry. 🤣 

BigJim will be the next Two Knots!!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Joanne, I will check them out. I just wonder if the mandoline is a good one for that low a price. One would sure come in handy for making ingredients for eggrolls. I have an electric deal that is supposed to do all that but it is such a pain to clean up.

I like that little coffee grinder, that would work, it is just a hassle to me to make three cups of coffee in the French press. I don't like the drip coffee makers, to me the coffee just isn't good, that is the reason I went to a French press. I like the coffee, well kinda, but I hate to go through the process of making the coffee. I know I am lazy. lol I remember years back when there was a coffee maker that had two big round bulb like with one sitting on top of the other with a tube that went down into the bottom one. The water was boiled and it went up into the top one and slowly seeped back down. That was some good coffee.

Nik, not in this lifetime lol. Joanne is so far ahead of most chefs it is unreal. She flat out knows how to cook some fantastic meals.


----------



## kl918 (Oct 30, 2018)

BigJim said:


> Nik, there is a little Asian restaurant not far from here that I have watched cook some things, he is amazing to watch, fast has nothing on him. It is hard to tell what he is doing he is so fast. Also between cooking one thing, he will wash his wok so fast it is unreal. He will dip different things in the wok and then some ingredients. It doesn't take him but a very few moments and the meal is done, just blows me away. Sometimes when I cook Asian, it will take me literally hours, then an hour to clean up. The Asian cooks flat out have their act together for sure.
> 
> Thanks WB, I appreciate that.


Most Asian food in US has been modified and lost the original taste, here is my cook for fish fillet in tomato sauce.


----------



## kl918 (Oct 30, 2018)

kl918 said:


> Most Asian food in US has been modified and lost the original taste, here is my cook for fish fillet in tomato sauce.


Fried rice with Chinese sausage


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

[E="kl918, post: 6771563, member: 552547"]
Most Asian food in US has been modified and lost the original taste, here is my cook for fish fillet in tomato sauce.
[/QUOTE]

Recipe? 😊


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

kl918 said:


> Most Asian food in US has been modified and lost the original taste, here is my cook for fish fillet in tomato sauce.


When I cook Asian, (Chinese) I use authentic cookbooks. My off the cuff Asian "style" bares little resemblance.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, think about an expresso coffee maker it drips up and makes fantastic regular
coffee. I have a Bialetti ( the ladt one) 6 cups are expresso cups…we make a pot at night and it yields 2 - 6 oz cups…I’m sorry that I didnt get the 10 cup …there are many expresso pots, much more reasonable …just read the reviews and get the biggest one you can find. 
they make fantastic regular coffee…both my sons have the Bialetti the one above the last one. And use it every morning…their wives don’t drink coffee.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, think about an expresso coffee maker it drips up and makes fantastic regular
> coffee. I have a Bialetti ( the ladt one) 6 cups are expresso cups…we make a pot at night and it yields 2 - 6 oz cups…I’m sorry that I didnt get the 10 cup …there are many expresso pots, much more reasonable …just read the reviews and get the biggest one you can find.
> they make fantastic regular coffee…both my sons have the Bialetti the one above the last one. And use it every morning…their wives don’t drink coffee.


Thanks, Joanne, I appreciate your time to look that up for me. That isn't a bad price for a coffee maker, does it siphon up or is it a drip type?

k1918, I didn't know there was a Chinese sausage, what is the taste of it close to?

Hey Parker, glad to have you with us, make yourself at home here. Since you like French cooking, do you have a recipe for a French beef roast? A good friend of mine told me how to make it years back, it was outstanding. It has coffee in it but I have since forgotten what else. It went something like this. In a cast iron skillet sprinkle salt, sear the roast on all sides. Place roast in skillet pour a cup of coffee in and place in oven. From there it is a blank until it is time for the onions. He also said to take out of the oven when onions are translucent. I don't remember what he said put in there when placing in the oven. I would think potatoes carrots and such. Any help would be great.

As for Asian cooking, I am about to throw in the towel. I made some eggrolls and some Cashew Nut Chicken tonight and it was NOT good. I put too much starch in the chicken and it made the whole thing slimy, which my wife nor I can't stand. It tasted good but that feel was too much. On the eggrolls, I thought the taste, we weren't too fond of, was the Chinese Five Spice powder. I left that out this time and the taste was still there. Does glass noodles have a strange taste? That is the only thing I can think of that tastes unusual. They were pretty and weren't too bad but that one taste we didn't care for.

I think I am going to let it rest for a while and go back to plain ole country food, like turnip greens, pork chops, cornbread coleslaw, beans taters and all that kinda stuff. I do know how to make that. 

Maybe even make a taco salad tomorrow. I have learned how to make the bread bowl, just put a flour tortilla over a small metal bowl, brush the outside of the tortilla with oil, then put another metal bowl over the tortilla and gently put down. Bake for a little while until it holds its shape, remove outer bowl, then just brown it and there ya are.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

@BigJim Chinese sausage is good it doesn't taste like any other sausage I know of it is sweet and must be cooked. There is sugar and soy sauce in it. I really like fried rice with chinese sausage in it. If you look close at the picture k1918 posted you'll see that sausage isn't cut straight across, makes it look bigger than it really is. Usually it is a small diameter sausage about the diameter of breakfast sausage links and about twice as long.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation WB, I appreciate that. If I can find some, I want to give it a try.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, Jim it siphons up…the coffee is delicious, but it’s for black coffee, but we use it for regular coffee as well…first we heat the water in a tea kettle pour it into the bottom with the coffee and then put it on the stove and then it only takes a couple of minutes.
my pot makes a little more than two 6 oz cups of coffee. The bigger pot would make more.
it’s too bad that they don’t make them bigger…
the Bialetti is the best one…my son researched the pot and he said the Italian man that invented it..when he died his son put his ashes in the coffee pot..lol


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you Joanne, I really appreciate that, I will see about getting one of those.


----------



## kl918 (Oct 30, 2018)

BigJim said:


> Thank you Joanne, I really appreciate that, I will see about getting one of those.


Hi Jim, just come back my mom’s house, without any chance to reply and sorry for the delay. You need a carbon steel wok, which it has a special bottom shape to accept enough heat evenly and is under a high heat temperature. Amazon has some same kind of wok. 
here are the attached pics for material I need for the fried rice, I use a special mixed steamed rice, you can use anykind of steam rice.


----------



## kl918 (Oct 30, 2018)

kl918 said:


> Hi Jim, just come back my mom’s house, without any chance to reply and sorry for the delay. You need a carbon steel wok, which it has a special bottom shape to accept enough heat evenly and is under a high heat temperature. Amazon has some same kind of wok.
> here are the attached pics for material I need for the fried rice, I use a special mixed steamed rice, you can use anykind of steam rice.


I use a very little oil for scrambled egg. But must be in high heat when you cook, and add the rice until they mix well, and keep in a high heat and let the temperature keeps high, add green onions and Chinese sausage ( purchase from COSTCO), stir and the fried rice become oily, the oil actually come from Chinese sausage, and add frozen green pea, it can decrease the temperature and add moisture in the dish, finally, add white pepper powder and salt, is done.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I would recommend a traditional carbon steel hand hammered wok, where you have to season it, and then the carbon coating makes it long lasting, resist rust, and be pretty non-stick. Follow the manufacturer's cleaning instructions, because it's probably different from what you're used to. The hand hammered surface makes little indentations that help hold the food in place when you want it up and out of the way of the bottom-center.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, Jeff, I do have a hammered carbon steel wok and love it. I did have a couple times where food stuck but it was because of starch that was added to some chicken breasts. 

I haven't tried chicken fried rice yet but that is on the list. I am getting ready to try some more Asian cooking soon. There are a couple of ingredients I have used that I am not too fond of. A little too much oyster sauce, I don't care for, and the bean glass noodles have a taste I don't like, so the glass noodles will be left out and the oyster sauce will be used sparingly.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, oyster sauce is strong, but, great when used sparingly & mixed with soy sauce, chicken broth & the oil in the pan.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

BigJim said:


> There are a couple of ingredients I have used that I am not too fond of.


Yeah there will always be things we don't like, but there is nothing quite like fresh ginger, amirite?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I will try to ease up on the spices and sauces and see how it goes. I think my main problem is, I am trying to get the same taste as takeout, and so far that hasn't happened. I dearly love vegetable or chicken chow mien, the kind without the noodles. I have gotten close but still not good enough. As for egg rolls, I am close, but just not there yet. 

Which of these is bitter tasting, oyster sauce, dark soy sauce, fish sauce, bean glass noodles, or ginger? I made some cashew nut chicken and it was bitter to me, I had to trash it.

This week we are making a huge pot of homemade vegetable soup. We usually make about 3 or 4 gallons and freeze them in serving-size portions for later. It is cooling off pretty good here so it is soup, chili, and BBQ weather, but a good bowl of hot and sour soup sure is good when it is cool out. Now that tastes just like takeout, can't improve on that. It is so hot it will make your nose run. lol


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Restaurants often use MSG, which you don't want.
Maybe you are using too much of the sauces and spices?

I love fresh ginger root, but, it doesn't seem to go as well with cashew chicken, a mild dish. Neither does oyster sauce. Ginger is great in teriyaki sauce.

I only use oyster sauce for something like oyster sauce beef with broccoli.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sensitive to bitter, and I don't think ginger has bitterness. I was going to suggest what Nik said - the difference might possibly be MSG. You can get it in a supermarket - you might try adding some and see if that is the flavor difference.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@BigJim - I was just thinking that Chinese Food is not usually like your ingenious BBQ sauces that have 30 ingredients. 😁 
There's usually a prevailing simple flavor. Not always, but, usually. Oyster Sauce is made of several ingredients & pretty strong; you only need a little.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Which of these is bitter tasting, oyster sauce, dark soy sauce, fish sauce, bean glass noodles, or ginger? I made some cashew nut chicken and it was bitter to me, I had to trash it.


You a nice cold beer, glass of iced tea, or ice water and a spoon. Put a single drop of each one on the the spoon and taste. Rinse and repeat.

I betting on the oyster sauce or possibly the fish sauce. I don't use either. But we love this recipe created from 4 different recipes found online:

*Cashew Chicken as modified *by Colbyt

Servings: 4 Total Time: 30 Minutes

*Ingredients*

3/4 cup roasted, unsalted cashews
1/4 cup water
2 teaspoons cornstarch
4 tablespoons hoisin sauce, best quality such as Kikkoman or Lee Kum Kee
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1-1/2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken breasts or tenderloins, cut into 1-1/2 inch pieces
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
6 medium garlic cloves, minced *
8 scallions (1 bunch), white and green parts separated, each cut into 1-inch pieces
2 tablespoons rice vinegar
1/2 teaspoon Asian sesame oil (this means toasted)
1.5-2 cups of mixed veggies (1/2 bag Great Value Sugar Snap Pea Stir Fry)
*Instructions*


Meanwhile, prepare the sauce: in a small bowl, *whisk together the water, cornstarch, hoisin sauce, sesame oil and soy sauce. Set aside.*
Place the chicken pieces in a large bowl. Sprinkle with the salt and pepper and toss to coat evenly.
In a large nonstick skillet, heat 2 tablespoon of the vegetable oil over high heat until very hot. Add the chicken to the skillet and* garlic and white parts of the scallions. S*tir-fry until lightly browned but not cooked through, about 3 minutes. Transfer to a plate.
Sauté the veggies and remove.
Return the chicken to the pan. Turn the heat down to medium and *add the rice vinegar*; cook until evaporated, about 30 seconds.
Add the sauce mixture to the chicken; cook, tossing, until the chicken is cooked through and the sauce is nicely thickened, about 1 minute.
Return the veggies to pan and mix well.
Remove from the heat. Stir in the scallion greens, and cashews.. Serve immediately
Notes: Used a whole bag 5-29-22 and it was too many veggies.
* I use the stuff out the jar. Hot, fresh garlic you may want to tone that down a bit.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I am still trying to cook Asian, Vietnam, and Chinese food. I have just about got the eggrolls down pretty good...except for the last batch. I was frying the ground pork that went in the eggrolls with the shrimp. I was cooking on wide open heat, so I was rushing to get it all together so it wouldn't burn. I knew it called for one tsp of oyster sauce and two TBSP sherry among other things. I got mixed up and in went two TBSP oyster sauce and I added a little too much Chinese Five Spice powder. It was NOT good. They were eatable but not good.
> 
> I had several uncooked rolls left over, so I put them in the fridge overnight. Little did I know the wrappers would turn to mush overnight. Anyway, I tore them all apart and picked every single small piece of the pork out and made new rolls, deep fried them and they were really good. lol
> 
> ...


I think it’s great to take a break from any diet. Helps avoid binging if you’re deprived. Wish we had good Chinese restaurants here. Your egg rolls sound good. Congrats on weight loss!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> @BigJim - I was just thinking that Chinese Food is not usually like your ingenious BBQ sauces that have 30 ingredients. 😁
> There's usually a prevailing simple flavor. Not always, but, usually. Oyster Sauce is made of several ingredients & pretty strong; you only need a little.


Hey Nik, thanks for the heads up, I will cut back on the sauce and see how that works.
I haven't made any BBQ sauce in a long time but I am smoking 5 racks of ribs for Christmas dinner. We are kinda burned out on turkey and ham. Although I did smoke a large turkey breast for Thanksgiving and it turned out surprisingly good. I have 36 pounds of boston butt in the freezer that needs to be smoked, I will wait until after the 1st to smoke those though. Sorry I haven't been around as much lately.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

So glad you're back! 😁


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Colbyt, thank you so much for the recipe, I will for sure give this a try, it does sound really good. We are due some really good Chinese food for a change. 

We are back to low carb eating or maybe a better word would be Keto. I have been watching a lot of videos about how our body works, it is absolutely fascinating, to say the least. Now if I can just find some kale. lol

Startingover, of the pounds I lost, I found a few of them over the holidays, not many but more than I needed. I made a no bake gumdrop press cake like my mom and sister use to make and send to me when I was on the ship. There were a lot of times I was topside running hooks when planes landed, during chow time and missed getting to eat. That cake sure came in good. lol

We want to get back to healthy eating once the holidays are over, just way too much good food to skip this time of year. I really miss gravey and biscuits more than anything though, but....


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sunset Magazine has great simple recipes, tested in their test kitchens. It's on the web now.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot Nik, I will check them out.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

BigJim said:


> We are back to low carb eating or maybe a better word would be Keto. I have been watching a lot of videos about how our body works, it is absolutely fascinating, to say the least. Now if I can just find some kale. lol



My wife went through that phase.  Did manage to find several good recipes that we still fix every now and then. I may have already posted the Hot slaw / cabbage and hamburger stir fry one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know if you posted it or not but sure sounds good.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

BigJim said:


> I don't know if you posted it or not but sure sounds good.


Ask and receive.

*Beef and Cabbage Stir Fry*

This fast and easy Beef and Cabbage Stir Fry is a filling low carb dinner with big flavor and endless possibilities for customization.

Author: Adapted from Tasteaholics

*Ingredients

STIR FRY SAUCE*


2 Tbsp soy sauce (bottle on table for those who like a bit more)
1 Tbsp toasted sesame oil
1 Tbsp Sriracha (scant) *
1/2 Tbsp brown sugar
*STIR FRY*


1/2 head green cabbage (4 cups / 12 oz. used)***
2 carrots (omitted)
3 green onions (subbed 2 dry TBS onions rehydrated)
1 TBSP neutral cooking oil
½ - 1 lb. lean ground beef (.on average 12 ozs. used)
2 cloves garlic (used from a jar)
1 Tbsp fresh grated ginger (jarred minced used)
Pinch of salt and pepper
*Instructions*

Prepare the stir fry sauce first. In a small bowl stir together the soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, sriracha, and brown sugar. Set the sauce aside.


Shred the vegetables so they are ready to go when you need them. Cut one small cabbage in half, remove the core, and then finely shred the leaves of one half the cabbage (4-6 cups once shredded, save the other half for another recipe). Peel two carrots, then use a cheese grater to shred them (1 cup shredded). Slice three green onions. Mince two cloves of garlic. Peel a knob of ginger using either a vegetable peeler or by scraping with the side of a spoon, then grate it using a small-holed cheese grater.
Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Once hot add the cooking oil, ground beef, garlic, ginger, and a pinch of salt and pepper. Cook the beef until browned (about five minutes).
Add the cabbage and carrots to the skillet and continue to stir and cook (covered) until the cabbage is slightly wilted (or fully wilted, if you prefer). ** Stir in the prepared sauce and the green onions. Top with a sprinkle of sesame seeds and a drizzle of sriracha, then serve.
*Notes** 1 Tbsp sriracha makes a medium-spicy stir fry. If you don't like spicy, I'd start with 1 tsp. The sriracha adds flavor as well as heat, so I don't suggest skipping it all together.
** ( 2 TBS of water added to help wilt cabbage)
*** In a pinch a bagged slaw mix can be used but not a good as a fine, fresh shred.

Beef and Cabbage Stir Fry Beef and Cabbage Stir Fry - with VIDEO - Budget Bytes


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks buddy, that does sound good, I will for sure give this a try.

I made a keto/low carb pizza today, it turned out really good, the crust wasn't soggy and you can pick it up and eat it with your hand.
I couldn't tell it wasn't a bread crust. I kinda got the edges thin and burned the outside edge a little.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Thanks buddy, that does sound good, I will for sure give this a try.
> 
> I made a keto/low carb pizza today, it turned out really good, the crust wasn't soggy and you can pick it up and eat it with your hand.
> I couldn't tell it wasn't a bread crust. I kinda got the edges thin and burned the outside edge a little.
> View attachment 723985


Pizza looks interesting.

Do you like chicken? One of the ones we still eat regularly is a chicken in a curry sauce.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Curried chicken? I haven't made that in years. Hmm, don't have coconut milk right now, do have curry seasoning and may have the individual spices saying hmm as I whip out the Middle eastern and Indian cookbooks.


Colbyt said:


> Pizza looks interesting.
> 
> Do you like chicken? One of the ones we still eat regularly is a chicken in a curry sauce.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Curried chicken? I haven't made that in years. Hmm, don't have coconut milk right now, do have curry seasoning and may have the individual spices saying hmm as I whip out the Middle eastern and Indian cookbooks.


Well this is curry flavored made with 1/2 & 1/2.

Now what we had for dinner last night was Betty Hayhurst's curried chicken thighs. We been trying to duplicate the lost recipe for 20 years and then 4 days ago tucked inside of a magazine we found the original recipes in her handwriting. A lot of process but the result is superb.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Amazing feeling when you discover an original handwritten recipe. 
Bud


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Colbyt said:


> Pizza looks interesting.
> 
> Do you like chicken? One of the ones we still eat regularly is a chicken in a curry sauce.


Oh yeah, we love chicken and I dearly love curry. We have eaten so much chicken that our breath is starting to smell like laying mesh. lol, One way we just recently started eating chicken is deep fried wings then coated with our favorite BBQ sauce. I can not believe we went this long without even trying the wings like this. Man talk about good, they are out of this world good. Our favorite store bought BBQ sauce is KC Masterpiece. I do make my own, but with just the two of us it is just way way too much and a lot of it goes to waste.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Then you will love this dish which is Keto friendly. The orginal recipe called for cream which would be a bit more friendly but I found it hard to keep thin enough. Now that Keto here is in the past we eat it over white rice. We tried with the turmeric powder but really prefer the flavor of the curry.

*Butter Chicken

Ingredients*
comments in ( ) = as made


1 lb chicken breast
1 cup ½ & ½
2 tbsp Butter
1.5 tbsp tomato paste
2 cloves garlic
1/4 medium Onion
1.5 tsp turmeric powder (subbed curry powder)
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp Pink Himalayan Salt
3/4 tsp chili powder (scant)
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon (1/4)
*Instructions*

Cut the chicken up into bite sized chunks and generously coat them in the turmeric, ginger, salt, chili powder and cinnamon. Set aside in a bowl.


Heat a skillet to medium heat and add the butter. As the butter melts dice the onion and garlic and add it to the pan. Cook for 2-3 minutes until the onions are translucent and fragrant.
Increase the pan heat to medium-high and add the chicken. Cook it almost entirely through - the outside should be white and this will take about 3-5 minutes.
Once the chicken looks almost fully cooked add in the heavy whipping cream and tomato paste. Using a spatula mix in the tomato paste so it runs smooth through the heavy whipping cream. It should be an orange color at this point. Turn the heat to medium-low and cover with a lid for 5-7 minutes.
Remove lid and combine. The chicken is fully cooked and you should be able to eat it. However, if you like a thicker curry sauce allow it to reduce with the lid off until it reaches the consistency you like.
Serve with low carb naan or over cauliflower rice. Enjoy!
*NOTE:* You can store the butter chicken in a sealed container for up to 10 days in the fridge and 2 months in the freezer. You can also use chicken thighs instead of breast for a higher fat content.
*Notes:*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sriracha is Chinese? 😳😄


Just ribbing Colbyt.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There's a nationwide Sriracha shortage, and climate change may be to blame


The company that makes Sriracha told customers it will have to stop making the sauce for the next few months due to "severe weather conditions affecting the quality of chili peppers."




www.npr.org


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

After reading a few articles, it seems to be a sauce made by a Chinese-Vietnamese Californian man, from jalapeño peppers grown in Mexico and California. 

Original sauce invented by a woman in Sa Racha, Thailand. (Maybe)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

There is a type of sauce I buy from the Asian market here that tastes like the hot sauce but it is hotter. This stuff will light your lamp, I love it. It is red with the pepper seeds in it, can't remember what it is called.


----------

